# bosch range oven won't shut off



## normandie (Nov 9, 2011)

would you know what the problem would be with my oven, it says error excessive heat and was real hot and would not turn off. I had to unplug it to turn off. replugged in and turned on and it did it again.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

you probably have defective relay inside


----------

